# Anybody near Skipton?



## wiskey (May 19, 2009)

We are due to camp out on the moors near Stainforth in two weekends time. 

Will it be arctic conditions? Has it been raining recently? What's it normally like at the end of May?

I've seen a picture of where we'll be and it looks remote to say the least! I don't want to freeze 

Thanks


----------



## tufty79 (May 19, 2009)

skipton's lovely 
end of may should be ok for camping. i shall get an up to date picture of the weather later for ya if i can find my phone... .


----------



## wiskey (May 19, 2009)

Apparently we're going to be somewhere called Fountain Fell.


----------



## baldrick (May 19, 2009)

it doesn't even have a postcode!

that scares me a little bit


----------



## wiskey (May 19, 2009)

Yup. I've seen pics and its very, err, open!







actually I think I might say its bleak! (but beautiful)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 19, 2009)

wiskey said:


> We are due to camp out on the moors near Stainforth in two weekends time.
> 
> Will it be arctic conditions? Has it been raining recently? What's it normally like at the end of May?
> 
> ...



so that is the 30th yeah?

Have a look _*at this*_


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 19, 2009)

oh, check again nearer the time yes....yes!


----------



## wiskey (May 19, 2009)

doesn't work?


----------



## wiskey (May 19, 2009)

Ok I put in BD23 and it says 

29th 25deg no rain 

30th 26deg sunny/cloudy/showers (well that covers all bases)

and 31st 17deg intermittent showers.


----------



## wiskey (May 19, 2009)

but metcheck is notoriously shit


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 20, 2009)

is it?

try http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/yh/skipton_forecast_weather.html


----------



## wiskey (May 20, 2009)

Thanks . . . but I don't want a weather forecast? (not yet anyway as its too early to be reliable)

I wanted someone local to tell me what its like


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 20, 2009)

Oh, you'll find that out when you get there 

Thread closed?


----------



## wiskey (May 20, 2009)

thanks for that  

Makes packing to take a 4month old camping very easy.


----------



## Spion (May 20, 2009)

wiskey said:


> Will it be arctic conditions?


 No. It'll likely be reasonably warm, but chillier at night (tho it could be rainy - see below). The bonus is it's too early for the midges to be around



wiskey said:


> Has it been raining recently?


 Yes, like almost everywhere else in the UK. Whatever the air temperature, and even if it's a late May scorcher, a lot of the ground will be boggy and soaking wet



wiskey said:


> What's it normally like at the end of May?


 Can't say. It could be a continuation of this piss wet stuff we've had lately or we may get a nice warm, dry airflow from the continent. Too early to tell

I'm in W Yorks/Lancs not too far from Skipton, btw


----------



## wiskey (May 20, 2009)

Spion said:


> The bonus is it's too early for the midges to be around



oh good!

I hadn't even considered weapons of midge destruction!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2009)

'Tis raining in Grasington at the moment, so much so that my Mum is having to drive up to the village for her blood test rather tha take the bus  (This qualifies as big news btw!)

The weather at this time tends not to be too bad - though when it rains it _rains_ - and with a bit of luck it is still spring enough for their to be some little lambs around looking cute...and very eatable


----------



## Spion (May 21, 2009)

wiskey said:


> oh good!
> 
> I hadn't even considered weapons of midge destruction!
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Ah, I just remembered - I got attacked by midges two weeks ago, but this was on the Lancs coast where it's quite marshy and a bit warmer so maybe they won't be inland yet


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2009)

Looks like we might be lucky with the weather!! 

If we wanted to spent another night where is there good to visit? It seems a shame to rush back having driven all that way.


----------



## tufty79 (May 28, 2009)

if you're in the skipton vicinity and with car access, you could do worse than saltaire, hebden bridge or haworth (bronte hell for some, a delight for others.  the cafe's do bronte burgers )...

there's also ilkley moor bah t'at.. 
bradford's national media museum
ritzy glitzy leeds
holmfirth (where they filmed last of the summer wine)
ingleborough caves 
mother shipton's cave (if you can get to knaresborough?)
and probably loads more i've forgotten


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2009)

Have been to hebden a few times. 

I guess we'll see whats what.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

i wish i'd seen this before you went. thats where i grew up!

i could have told you loads and pointed you in the direction of all the best pubs and hiden sights.


----------

